# Cape Henry Report 1/3/05



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Was lucky enough to land another ride on Shelby Kat 2 with Dr. Ike and Flounderman. Headed out of Crab Creek about 8am and proceeded to Cape Henry.

Marked lots of bait in 40-50 ft of water with Water Temps about 43.5. Nothing there so headed to the 4A when some chatter about some birds. Got there but just some Terns working overhead on some small schoolies (picked up three dinks).

Headed back to the Green Can area and started marking good bait again in 60-70ft of water with the water temps now 45.5-45.8. I lost a big slob (never saw him) that started to just peel line on a mojo, then spit the hook. 

We did a little bait switch to a 7" Tomic and after that.. 

Dr. Ike nailed this guy (38"): 










Mine (35"):










Flounderman's:










Proceeded to catch our limit after that very steadily. Fish were all caught in the warmer water on the Tomic! Great day out there and some bigger fish being landed by other boats as well. Bite really turned on after noon.


Dixie


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks like some good pullage... HO!

I gotta get a boat someday.  

You had a lot calmer sea than we did.

How big is that boat? Curious.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Dixie,

Ho'd out myself today to CH. Not as good as you all had it yesterday still a good run. Left LC ~ 1230pm headed to 4a bouy nothin', then on way to CH and like you had yesterday had terns working and C&R'd (3) 24" rock lost one more dink.

Scored a 34" rock 2 miles off Ramada. Then Coatsties in a zodiac board us. After ~ 20 minute effort of the Capt.s license, registration, life preservers, flares, fire exstinguisher, and small talk. The Always Somethin' passed inspection. Interesting there never bothered to check creel/cooler ? Know it helped that Capt. George is X-military, has military ID, etc.

Still John Law visit took us off the fish we had just marked and caught one off. Headed to green can NADA. Headed back out to 55'/47F water and caught 3 more keepers in last hour before sunset. Hot bait was the ol'grey ghost stretch 25 which has historically been a good lure @ CH for us especially on ~30-38" fish.

Go Ho and all ye Capts be prepared to be boarded  

HO`bucket


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well at least you know the boat is safe to go out on now. When was the last time any of us has asked to see if there were enough life jackets on board for everyone? Checked to see if the flares were still good? Is that EPIRB battery still good? Thank your Capt next time you see him.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Bucket*

Heard the bite off Ramada & CH was earlier in the day and died off around 1pm.

Glad you got some pullage anyway.

Heard that the CG was boarding plenty of boats checking it out. Oh well, just doing thier job I suppose. VA gave a 10 day grace period on the boat liscense stickers, so I guess they were checking for the paper at least.

Dixie


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Menhaden boats were out there off Lynnhaven/Cape Henry when we were going out so I'm sure that helped the afternoon bite considerably  

And I maybe a boat ho, but I wouldn't go out on an unsafe boat and/or with a Capt. I couldn't trust with the safety of the crew. The Coast Guard confirmed what I knew about Capt. George and his boat  

Hope to ho out or beach fish this weekend so ...

Fish on,

`bucket


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

good report...may have ta go with ya... know Chuck,aka FM...Now need need ta warm up ta Capt Ike,we fished fer flatties and spaniards,this past summer on Capt Daves boat,Ain't that right Bucket?.....believe me and chuck had he monster flatties,and you couldn't keep the stripers of yer hook


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

NS4D,

For proper Ho Capt. and crew suckin' up, you need to be on Tidalfish as all the flattery in your post is lost on us here and most TFer's know of P&S board, but do not frequent it. So to properly fish for a ride this weekend you need to carry this over there  

I'm such a Ho  

Hobucket


----------

